# Our New 21rs



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

First, I want to thank all of you for the valuable information I gained prior to taking the plunge. My wife and I picked up our 21rs from our local dealer on Feb. 26.

We searched long and hard before we made our decision. We visited many dealers and RV shows. We had pretty much settled on a hybrid (Kodiak 21TT), but could not find one locally. Then we walked into our Outback and it was love at first sight! It fits our budget, we made our tv fit the 21rs (read trade in) and we have done a couple of mods already. Just trying to do our part to stimulate the economy!









We've slept in the RV twice now, but have yet to get out camping. We hope to do just that very soon.

Thanks again for you help!

Our tag: 3LEES
Our RV: Outback 21rs
Me: Lee #1
DW: Lee#2
Son (5) Lee#3
One dog (Sugar, not Lee)


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

3LEES

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new 21rs.

Be sure and check out the rally section for upcoming rallies.

Will


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

3LEE

Congrats and welcome to the site.

What are the mods.
I'm sure everybody wants know.

Enjoy!

action

Ralph


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Welcome to the site! At least by sleeping in it, you will find things you need for it, just by being in the environment and thinking as you look. You'll also get more comfortable with it. Then, when you get to road test it, you'll be old-hat at it! Like the name!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 3Lees to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS
I sure you will enjoy it
Now that you have it 
Where are you from you'll have to check out the Rally Section









Don action


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Great choice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

3LEES, Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action action action (one for each)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONGRATS on the new Outback and welcome to our site. We're glad you're here and welcome any questions you have.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go 3LEES. Welcome.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo!! The Outback nation adds another!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the outback purchase and welcome to the site. Your info doesn't say where your from must it must be some place win a warmer climate if your out camping. Can't wait till spring.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome!







Our 21 is just right for the 3 of us!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new rig!

I'm sure you're gonna love it, we sure do love ours.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

21RS OWNERS RULE!!!









Walter


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the 21RS. Hopefully you won't upgrade as soon as we did!!

Happy Outbacking!

Michelle


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations!
Aren't these folks on this site the best for info and help? Enjoy, 3LEEs...

Slug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

3LEES,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback! sunny Seems as though you were like most of us here, once you seen the Outback, there was no need to look any more. I know you will enjoy it. Post often and Happy Camping!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

3LEES action








* congrats on the new 21rs *









and welcome aboard.

darrel


----------

